# Rechner bleibt bei spielen "hängen"



## Henig (19. September 2010)

Guten tag liebe tutorials.de community

Ich hab ein kleines problem mit meinem reserverechner (reserve, weil der den ich normalerweise nutze völig abgeraucht ist)... undzwar habe ich, wenn ich ein spiel gestartet habe (WoW, TrackMania Sunrise, etc) nach ca 10-20 minuten eien Bluescreen bekommen mit der Meldung:

```
STOP: 0x0000008E ...
```
Als mir das zu bunt wurde hab ihc ien BIOS-update gemacht... hat auch sehr weitergeholfen ich bekomme nämlich keinen BS mehr... Dafür bleibt aber das Bild einfach stehen und nichts funktioniert mehr... für 2-3 Minuten gehen noch NUM-, CAPS- und Rolllock an der Tastatur an und aus, dannach aber nicht mehr.

Ich bin ratlos was kann ich noch machen, bzw wo könnte das Problem liegen?

Ich danke für jede Hilfe =)
Mfg Henig


----------



## Bratkartoffel (20. September 2010)

Hallo,

welches Betriebssystem (XP, Vista, 7) verwendest du? Hast du etwas an dem PC ausgetauscht? Wie alt ist dieser? Steht bei dem Bluescreen noch eine "Meldung"? (z.B.: PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA, KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED)

Gruß
BK


----------



## huwi (20. September 2010)

Hi,
hatte das gleiche Problem.
Bei mir war der passiv-Kühler der Grafikkarte mit staub zu. Somit entstanden zu hohe Temperaturen. Ein Bluescreen mit der Meldung 0x000008E  war die Folge.

Öffne mal deinen PC und kontrolliere die Graka ob der Kühler läuft (wenn vorhanden) und ob der passivkühler sauber und frei ist.
Vielleicht sind auch optische Mängel an der Karte?

Gruß
Huwi


----------



## ronaldh (21. September 2010)

Wenn das nach 10-20 Minuten geschieht, wirst Du vermutlich thermische Probleme haben. Kann der Grafikkartenlüfter sein (wie huwi schreibt), kann aber auch der Prozessorlüfter oder das Netzteil sein. Es könnte auch an defekten Speicherriegeln liegen.

Zunächst solltest Du alle Lüfter prüfen und das Gerät reinigen. Hilft das nicht, kannst Du reihenweise die Bauteile tauschen, falls Du Ersatz hast.


----------



## ronaldh (21. September 2010)

Wenn das nach 10-20 Minuten geschieht, wirst Du vermutlich thermische Probleme haben. Kann der Grafikkartenlüfter sein (wie huwi schreibt), kann aber auch der Prozessorlüfter oder das Netzteil sein. Es könnte auch an defekten Speicherriegeln liegen.

Zunächst solltest Du alle Lüfter prüfen und das Gerät reinigen. Hilft das nicht, kannst Du reihenweise die Bauteile tauschen, falls Du Ersatz hast.


----------

